# New Haven #718 mail car



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

I have one of these that was gutted. Does any one make the parts for this car to get it working again. How well did they work when new?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

ennisdavis said:


> I have one of these that was gutted. Does any one make the parts for this car to get it working again. How well did they work when new?


I'm not aware of any parts for these as far as the internal mechanism. I think your best bet would be to find another one maybe with cosmetic issues that has a good chassis and mechanism and switch bodies. They work great and are always a crowd favorite.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Okay, I had to look it up. It looks interesting, but what does it do?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Vincent said:


> Okay, I had to look it up. It looks interesting, but what does it do?


Ah, "Grasshopper", you must be young. :laugh: Back in the 1940's and I suppose earlier, some US Mail was sorted on inter-city trains. Instead of stopping at every whistle stop, they would snatch the mail bags off of a pole device along side of the tracks. Then they would sort them mail along the way. It was a great modern invention and exciting to watch.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Fascinating! I had known that they would snatch mailbags from poles, but I hadn't known that they "unloaded" mailbags as well.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

If interested have one $22 shipped in CONUS.You still need mailbags and mailbag post..


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyguy55 said:


> If interested have one $22 shipped in CONUS.You still need mailbags and mailbag post..


I will take it if he doesn't want it.


----------

